# husky 385 or 390 mod



## logger450

I am looking for someone close to New York state to mod at least one of my saws. They are all work saws and run mainly in hardwood. I would like to get as aggressive as possible and still be reliable. If anyone could help,that would be great. Thanks,Rick


----------

